# Watch This



## 1-12-t1 (Aug 7, 2011)

Rascal Flatts - What Hurts The Most - YouTube

makes me just want her so bad. and i keep waiting for a text or something and it never comes. why do i want her so bad still when she cheated? Had a PA, 2 actually and i still want her. Why cant i stop looking bad at what we had and look at what she did?


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

1-12-t1 said:


> Rascal Flatts - What Hurts The Most - YouTube
> 
> makes me just want her so bad. and i keep waiting for a text or something and it never comes. why do i want her so bad still when she cheated? Had a PA, 2 actually and i still want her. Why cant i stop looking bad at what we had and look at what she did?


How long has it been?


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

1-12-t1 said:


> why cant i stop looking bad at what we had and look at what she did?


smog.


----------



## 1-12-t1 (Aug 7, 2011)

about 2 2 1/2 weeks. it should be clear and cut she cheated shes gone. but i just wanna see her.


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

I know the feeling very well. It will clear as time moves on. It does suck in the meantime though.


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

1-12-t1 said:


> about 2 2 1/2 weeks. it should be clear and cut she cheated shes gone. but i just wanna see her.


Keep yourself busy....seriously
It is going to SUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCK for a while....
Stay strong, keep busy and it will get better!

YOU CAN DO THIS!


----------



## 1-12-t1 (Aug 7, 2011)

this is how it is. i miss her, a lot. but i dont want her back. and i think about that and it makes me hate her. then i think if i hate her i havent forgiven her yet. so i need to get answers so i can begin the road to forgiveness.


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

1-12-t1 said:


> this is how it is. i miss her, a lot. but i dont want her back. and i think about that and it makes me hate her. then i think if i hate her i havent forgiven her yet. so i need to get answers so i can begin the road to forgiveness.


This is how it is....
You miss her - you will take her back
You need to cut off ALL contact w/her....
Seriously dude....you need to go thru the phases of a break-up, starting w/hurt, anger and healing.....
You know she cheated, that's all you need to know....
Because I have a feeling, if you got in front of her and she told you everything you wanted to know and started saying she loves you and wants you back - you'd so be back.

Breaking up is so hard when you love someone - trust me, I know....but you are better off. You will find love again, but with someone who truely loves you back.


----------



## 1-12-t1 (Aug 7, 2011)

but arnt you supposed to find out everything so you dont have to question everything? ... she was my high school sweet heart... i always wondered why people would break up when everything seemed so right ... i guess i know why now.


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

1-12-t1 said:


> but arnt you supposed to find out everything so you dont have to question everything? ... she was my high school sweet heart... i always wondered why people would break up when everything seemed so right ... i guess i know why now.


Do you REALLY think you will find out everything?
From someone who lied to you?
Cheated on you?
Decieved you?

No.....
The only question you should ask yourself is how the h*ll you could stay with someone who treated you so poorly!

You're gonna be fine, let her go.


----------

